# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  تداعيات / يحيي فضل الله - بابا جيب لي لبانه

## musab aljak

*كما لو ان كل شئ قد تلاشي  ، بهذا الشعور خرج ميرغني من المستشفي ، تشبثت انامله بكف  ابنته لبني ،  تلك التي لم تتجاوز السابعة ، من اين يبدأ البحث ؟ ، يتشبث اكثر بتلك  الكف  الصغيرة حين يرن في دواخله ذلك الصوت اللامبالي
ـ ,, للاسف يا استاذ ما  عندنا مصل ,,
ـ ,, وبعدين ؟ ، اتصرف كيف ؟ ,,
ـ ,, فتشوا ,,
ـ ,, افتش  وين ؟ ,,
ـ ,, في الاجزخانات ، شوف علاقاتك ،الامدادات ، المهم انك تفتش ,,
خرج  ميرغني مواجها بكل حيرة تلك الاسئلة الكبري ، يخاف علي لبني ، لا يتصور   ابدا ان يحدث لها ما حدث ، نظر اليها ، شروخ عميقة ومتزايدة في نسيج عواطفه  التي  تحاول الهروب ، هروب نحو كل شئ يلوح بأمل و لو قليل
ـ ,, فتشوا ,,
ميرغني  "  تصرخ دواخله ، تتعب روحه التي شفت إزاء امتصاصها لواقع ما حدث لـ  "لبني"، ينتقل بين  الاحتمالات ، يرتجف بدنه حين يذهب الاحتمال نحو
اللاجدوي  ، هكذا ،كان لابد من  البحث ،لا يملك الا البحث ، ليس هناك خيار أخر ، من  أين يبدا ؟ تتقاذفه الأسئلة و  تعريد به الاحتمالات ، يتشبث بانامل "لبني" ،  يلوذ بكفها الصغير ، يبحث في عينيها  عن اجابة ، تصرخ دواخله رافضة لذلك  الشعور المميت و الخفي ، شعور بالأبوة مكثف  يحاول أن يتصدي لامر .
" فتشو "
" افتشو وين ؟ "
في الأجزخانات ، شوف  العلاقات ، الإمدادات ، المهم انك تفتش"
تعذبه  لا مبالاة ذلك الصوت الذي أحال  الأمر كله إلى حالة من البحث ، يرد علي  ذلك الصوت بهذيان داخلي عميق : " افتش ،  اعمل شنو ؟ ، بس افتش كيف ؟، ابدأ  من وين، من وين ؟ المودر فتش خشم البقرة ، لكن ،  وين البقرة ووين خشما ؟ "
ضغط  "مرغني" علي كف " لبني " بحميمية تحاول أن تنفي  كل ماهو مأساوي ، اجتاحته  رغبة في البكاء ،حرض ذهنه تجاه مهمة البحث ؛ البحث خارج  كل المستشفيات  التي دخلها وخرج منها دون جدوي
" بابا اشتري لي لبانه "
احتضنها  بعنف ، خلخل بأصابعه علي شعرها ، تحسس رغبتها في الحياة ، نظر في  عينيها ،  اغرورقت عيناه بالدموع ، من بين دموعه شع في عينيه بريق من أمل و إصرار ،   إصرار علي البحث .
كعادتها خرجت " لبني " من البيت كما كل صباح ،  نظرت إلى هناك  ، إلى الشارع فرحت حين رأت صديقتها "ريم " تقف في انتظارها  الصباحي لعربة المدرسة ،  ركضت نحوها قبل أن تصل إليها ، خرج من أحد الأزقة  كلب مهتاج يطارده رجل و بعض  الصبية ، التقي الكلب ب "لبني " في طريقه ،  عضها في ساقها الأيمن وكأنه اخذ منها  قطعة لحم وجري ، صرخت " لبني " و  انتابتها ارتعاشات من جراء الصدمة و الخوف ، التف  حولها الناس ، رفعها  الرجل من علي الأرض ، تبرع أحد الأطفال بالمعلومات : -
"  يا هو داك بيتم ، أبوها أسمو مرغني وامها اسمها هدى "
رجعت "لبنى " إلى البيت  وكان أن فقد الصف الأول في مدرسة البندر الابتدائية في ذلك الصباح صوتها وحيويتها  العالية .
تحري  "ميرغني" عن ذلك الكلب ، بدأ يبحث عنه ، ذهب إلى أصحابه - أصحاب  الكلب ،  تبودلت كلمات الأسف و الاعتذار ، ضاع الكلب حتى من أصحابه ، سأل في الشوارع   التي مر الكلب بها ، في الأحياء القربية والبعيدة ، خرج "ميرغني" وراء  ذلك الكلب  منذ الصباح يسال ويبحث مؤملا أن يكون الكلب معافي من السعر ..  يتمني أن يكون الكلب  قد فعل ب"لبني" ما فعل وهو مستثار فقط ، قبل غروب  الشمس دله أحد الناس ، علي كلب  ميت في إحدى الكوش ، نظر إلى الكلب بغباء  من لا يستطيع أن يحدد ما إذا كان الكلب هو  نفس الكلب الذي نهش ساق "  لبني"، رجع إلى "الكوشة" ومعه شاب مهمته أن يتعرف علي  الكلب ، حين وصلا  إلى " الكوشة" كانت الرؤية قد تعذرت مما جعل "ميرغني" يطرق أبواب  المنازل  القريبة للحصول علي بطارية أو لمبة بعد أن فشل في التعرف علي الكلب بواسطة   أعواد الكبريت وإشعال الورق ، أخيرا عثر "ميرغني" علي "بطارية"، أخذ الشاب  يتفحص  جثة الكلب، استقرت البقعة الضوئية علي عنق الكلب ، أطفا الشاب  البطارية قائلاً : -  " يا هو ركس ذاتو،للآسف لازم بعد ده البت تأخذ الحقن"
ولم  يجد "ميرغني" البقرة  حتي يفتش خشمها" ، المستشفيات عجزت عن توفير المصل ،  دار "ميرغني" حول الأجزخانات  مخازن الأدوية ، الإمدادات الطبية ،  المستشفيات الخاصة ، أطباء وممرضين، وظف كل  علاقاته دون جدوي ، و الأيام  تمر وبمرورها يلهث "ميرغني" في بحث محموم و أزلي ،  يخرج فجراً ليعود ليلاً  ، حمل مذكرات إلى بعض المختصين ، أحدهم قرأ مذكرة من صديق  له يوصي  بالعناية بالموضوع ، طبق المذكرة بين أصابعه ونظر إلى "ميرغني" بشهوة مطلقة   في عينيه وقال :" المصل ده الحصول عليه صعب ، لكن نحاول ، بس نحتاج لمبلغ  بسيط.

" ما في مشكلة زي كم كده ؟ "
" و الله يعني زي 120 ألف جنيه"
دارت  الغرفة ب "ميرغني" ،دارت كل الدنيا أمام عينيه ، كاد ان يسقط من علي الكرسي لولا ان  امسك بيديه علي تربيزة المكتب التي امامه.
وسط صويحباتها تجلس " لبنى "، تقاوم  ذلك الصداع وتلك الحمى الخفيفة
مشاركة بضحكتها المميزة وسط ضحكاتهن ، تحس بألم  حاد في ساقها خاصة في
موضع الجرح ، وحين خرجت صديقاتها لم تنس " لبنى " أن  تسألهن قائلة :
" العندها علبة ألوان تديني ليها " .
حاول  " ميرغني "  الحصول على ذلك المبلغ الذي يبدو مستحيلا بالذات لموظف ،  علاقاته عجزت تماماً عن  توفير لك المبلغ ، بحث في كل مكان ،حاول كل  المحاولات التي يمكن بها أن يحصل على  مصل دون دفع ذلك المبلغ، يلهث، تركض  دواخله دون جدوى .
" هدى " والدة " لبنى "  تضع على جبهة صغيرتها "  كمادات " باستمرار رغبة منها في التخفيف عنها .. تلك الحمى  التي أخذت في  الازدياد ، تصرخ " لبنى " من الألم ، صداع يفقدها شهية أن تأكل . فتور   متزايد ، تحاول " لبنى " أن تقاومه فتشخبط على كراستها باللون البنفسجي  خطوطاً  متعرجة ومرتجفة ، تغير البنفسجي بالأخضر دون أن تتخلى خطوطها عن  التعرج والارتجاف .
دخل " ميرغني " السوق الشعبي ، اتجه نحو إحدى الدكاكين التي تبيع البهارات ،  سأل صاحب الدكان بلهفة .
" ما بلقى عندك المصل بتاع السعر "
" نعم ؟ "
" عايز مصل ، مصل السعر "
" يا راجل أنت ما نصيح ولا شنو ؟ كيف يعني ؟ روح  يا راجل بلاش كلام فارغ " .
نظر " ميرغني " إلى صاحب الدكان بكل ذلك العمق  الشفيف ، واتجه نحو زنك اللحم .
"  هدى " تحاول أن تسقي " لبنى " الماء، " لبنى  " تصرخ وتقذف بإناء الماء  بعيداً ، غثيان، تتقيأ " لبنى " كل شئ، " هدى " لم تتحمل  ذلك ، بكت بعنف  وضربت رأسها على الحائط ..
" ميرغني " يسأل عن مصل السعر في  إحدى طلمبات البنزين .
"  لبنى " ترتعد عند رؤية الماء ، تتشنج ، تطالب والدتها  بقفل باب الغرفة  ،والنوافذ ، رعب حقيقي يرتسم في وجه " لبنى " الطفولي حين تهب أي  نسمة  هواء ولو خفيفة ، بدافع غريزي حملت " هدى " ابنتها وركضت نحو أقرب مستشفى .
وصل  ميرغي بنك السودان اقترب من إحدى الصرافات وسأل ذلك السؤال الذي عجز عن   إجابته ، أشار الموظف إلي أحد العاملين الذي أبعد " ميرغنى " عن المكان
.
"  لبنى " تصدر أصواتاً فقدت معنى الحروف ، تتشنج وينتابها ذلك الهيجان المدمر و" هدى  " تصرخ .
" ميرغني " يبحث عن المصل في كل مكان .
تنتاب  " لبنى " فترة هدوء  غريب ، عيناها تنظر هناك إلي حيث لا أمل ويعاودها  الهيجان والتشنج، بين هذا وذلك  انسحبت " لبنى" من الحياة ولم تقو حتى على  الهيجان والتشنج .
بينما كان "  ميرغني " يركض دون توقف في الشوارع  والأسواق مستعيرا من الكلاب نباحها كانت الريح  تحمل ورقة عليها خطوط  بنفسجية و خضراء متعرجة و مرتجفة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة جدا يامصعب الجاك التداعيات دي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أقشعر بدني وانا اقراءها حفظ الله ابنائنا وابناء المسلمين من كل شر ،،،

سلمت يا مصعب 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم يامصعب علي هذه الابداعات 
واستاذنك بنقل هذه التداعيات
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* مية وعشرين الف جنية ولا  مية وعشرين جنية !!! تسلم يا رائع يا ابو الابداع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يامصعب انا استاذنتك ونقلتها الي الفيس بوك
اشان مايجو ناطين لي ناس عجبكو يقولو لي سارقا من مصعب الجاك ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مصعب غصبا عني 

قفزت دمعه من عيني 

لك التحيه وانت تبدع
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يامصعب انا استاذنتك ونقلتها الي الفيس بوك
اشان مايجو ناطين لي ناس عجبكو يقولو لي سارقا من مصعب الجاك ههههههههه



ما عندك مشكلة يامرتضى والتداعيات فى الاصل للاستاذ/ يحى فضل الله
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*التحيه لك مصعب ومليون تحيه للقامه يحيى فضل الله
                        	*

----------

